# Game #18: Suns @ Lakers



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

<center>









Phoenix Suns (13-3, 1st Pacific)  

@









Los Angeles Lakers (10-7, 3rd Pacific)

Wednesday, Dec. 8, 7:30pm
vs. Suns
TV: FSN, NBALP
Radio: KLAC-AM 570/KWKW-AM 1330









Caron Butler and the Lakers face the 1st place Phoenix Suns on Wednesday. 

*TV/Radio Broadcasts*
  
  
  

Los Angeles Lakers

*Probable Starting Lineup*





































PG: Chucky Atkins
SG: Kobe Bryant
SF: Caron Butler
PF: Lamar Odom
C: Chris Mihm

*Key Reserves:*















Brian Cook
Jumaine Jones

Phoenix Suns

*Probable Starting Lineup*





































PG: Steve Nash
SG: Quentin Richardson
SF: Joe Johnson
PF: Shawn Marion
C: Amare Stoudemire

*Key Reserves:*















Casey Jacobsen
Steven Hunter

*Last Meeting:* 
November 19, 2004 - PHOENIX (AP) -- Amare Stoudemire was at it again on Friday night, this time making Kobe Bryant and the Los Angeles Lakers feel the effects of his overpowering and vastly improved game. Stoudemire scored 33 points, including the go-ahead three-point play with 51.8 seconds remaining, to power the Phoenix Suns to a 107-102 victory over the Lakers. 

*Upcoming Games:*

Sat, Dec 11 
Lakers @ L.A. Clippers 
7:30 pm 
(TV: KCAL, NBATV) 

Sun, Dec 12 
Lakers vs. Orlando 
6:30 pm 
(TV: FSN, NBALP) 

Tue, Dec 14
Lakers @ Seattle 
7:00 pm 
(TV: KCAL, NBALP)

Thu, Dec 16
Lakers @ Sacramento 
7:30 pm 
(TV: TNT)

Fri, Dec 17 
Lakers vs. Washington 
7:30 pm 
(TV: FSN, NBALP)

Phoenix Suns Forum Game Thread

</center>


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I'm saying...

Phoenix Suns: 105
Los Angeles Lakers: 96


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Lakers win if they play as well as they did against Phoenix the first time around.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

I dont know how little you wanna look into this.. Phoenix will be on the 2nd night of back to back games.. Hmm...


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian34Cook</b>!
> I dont know how little you wanna look into this.. Phoenix will be on the 2nd night of back to back games.. Hmm...


They'll still beat us.


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Locke</b>!
> 
> 
> They'll still beat us.


Yeah, we just don't have anybody that can prevent Nash from getting to the rim. Which will result in many open shots.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

I am predicting a loss as well. The Lakers can't contain the Suns backcourt, Kobe can't stop them all.

I hope it's a close game for us.


----------



## Duece Duece (Mar 28, 2003)

*MAN, **** THAT*

The Lakers will win by five.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

This will be Suns' back to back game. Before coming to L.A., they will host Warrirors so figure that there will be a "fatigue" factore involved. 

Given that, the L.A. Boys will rule the STAPLES court. :wordyo:

L.A. 106 - Suns 89


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Lakers With Mihm This Time At Home Will Win, Brown with 8 points Bobbit With 6 Points


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

Kobe getting some rest, I like the Lakers for this one.


----------



## spiraling (Feb 16, 2003)

As long as we keep Amare under 20pts we win. Lakers win by 8 and Odom step up against Amare.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Actually, now that I think about it, if Odom can get Amare in foul trouble somehow, that would definitely increase the chances that the Lakers win. But I think Marion will be guarding Odom.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

You know what, the Lakers are going to win this one. Mark it down.


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> Actually, now that I think about it, if Odom can get Amare in foul trouble somehow, that would definitely increase the chances that the Lakers win. But I think Marion will be guarding Odom.



Yeah, Marion starts at PF, he'll guard Odom. A matchup LA should take advantage of. Last game Odom had succes when posting up Marion early, then they went away from it.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

I think it will be another close one, we're probably going to be tired but we've proven to be a good road team, even on back-to-backs. I thought you guys were hurt a lot last time by not having Mihm (never thought I'd be saying that  ), and all in all I think we match up pretty well against each other.. I think EHL is pretty much on the money about Amare, Nash is going to get his against Atkins but the key for the Lakers will be playing rough with Amare and stopping him from having a big game.

And is it me or does Cook look like a little kid in his NBA.com profile pic?


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

One thing is for sure about this game: Kobe will be booed mercilessly.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Locke</b>!
> One thing is for sure about this game: Kobe will be booed mercilessly.


Whatever.. Let the morons boo..


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Yeah. I hope they piss him off.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*NBA.com Preview*

Phoenix (15-3) at LA Lakers (10-7) 10:30 pm EST

LOS ANGELES (Ticker) -- The Phoenix Suns can make a strong statement in the Pacific Division on Wednesday when they face the resurgent Los Angeles Lakers at Staples Center.

The Suns matched their best start in 12 seasons Tuesday with a 118-104 victory over the Golden State Warriors. Amare Stoudemire scored 33 points to lead four players with at least 20 points.

Phoenix, which finished sixth in the Pacific Division in 2003-04, has surprised many by opening the season 15-3 and taking the early lead in the division. Los Angeles, which won the Pacific last season, enters the contest in fourth place - 4 1/2 behind the Suns.

The Suns have already defeated the Lakers once this season, posting a 107-102 victory at America West Arena. Stoudemire had 33 points and 15 rebounds in that game to help Phoenix overcome a triple-double by Kobe Bryant, who had 29 points, 11 rebounds and 10 assists.

It may be a different story at Staples Center, where the Suns have won just once in 10 games against the Lakers. Los Angeles is 7-2 at home this season.

The loss in Phoenix dropped the Lakers to 5-5, but they have responded by winning five of seven, including a 97-88 triumph against the Warriors on Friday.

Bryant struggled from the field, scoring a season-low 10 points on 3-of-12 shooting, but still recorded his second triple-double of the season with 12 rebounds and 10 assists.

Caron Butler picked up the scoring slack with a season-high 27 points. It was the second time in three games that Bryant was not the Lakers' leading scorer. He had led the team in points in 13 of Los Angeles' first 14 outings.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Locke</b>!
> One thing is for sure about this game: Kobe will be booed mercilessly.


Er, what? Over Malone?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Suns up at the break 67-61.. Fun fast scoring game at times but c'mon we need some defense to win this baby.. :laugh: 

Btw after the game Kobe will have an interview on the Karl incident with Jack Haley I believe.. They are gonna show it!


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

Kobe with 8 TOs already. :dead: 

Very entertaining game though. 82-81 Suns. :yes:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

79-75 midway though the third.

Odom playing well. 17 pts on 8-11 shooting. Kobe nearing another triple double. But can someone please D up? JJ is unconscious. At least it is an Arkansas Razorback doing it to us .

Lakers scored 39 in the 2nd quarter alone. Suns equalled with 37!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

i think i just had a heart attack


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Odom goes coast to coast and the Lakers lead by 6. :yes:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Alright Lamar!! Lakers up 7 in the 4th.

If Kobe can just cut down on the turnovers.. What a well balanced game offensively.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Lakers up by as much as 13! Marion hits a three to cut it to 10.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Marion hits another! 107-100 Lakers with 5mins left in the 4th. Kobe with 14 boards


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Suns can't miss threes!!! All of a sudden game is tied at 107 with 2 mins to play.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Cook fouls out.. Amare to the line with a chance to take the lead for the Suns..


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I meant Q, not Amare. He sinks both. Atkins chucks up a three and misses, but Caron is there with the offensive board and puts it back in to tie it up.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Mihm fouls Amare.. he hits one of two to make the game 110-109 Suns. 35 secs to play, TO Lakers.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Lakers choking this one away. How about beating one winning team please? :no:


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Not used to seeing Kobe miss those big FT's.

Good game, Lakers will have the edge in overtime with Amare out of the game.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

KOBE!!!

He goes to the line with the chance to take the lead and hits one of two. Game is now tied at 110 with 27 seconds. Suns ball. AHHH!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Q with a three.. DAMMITT!!!!


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

god dammit.

Give it to kobe, give it to kobe, give it to kobe


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

:upset: :upset: :upset: :upset:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

way to go lakers ...........


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Worst ****ing loss of the year. Absolutely disgusting.

Kobe is playing like total crap. The worst stretch of games I can remember him having in quite a while. Can he even make one ****ing shot?


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

This makes me ****ing sick. We were up BY 13 with about 5 min remaining.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Ouch.. this one hurts the most..


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Going to go kill myself now...


----------



## LJD (Nov 27, 2004)

You've got to be kidding me...This really sucks. I'm sick of losing. I'm a 49ers fan in football, and with them going 1-11 this year, this isn't the year I want the Lakers to suck too. I need to have one winning team this year!


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

**** that. Hes supposed to make that ****. god dammit


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

It's always Kobe who's shooting the damn threes at the end of the game. Why the hell didn't we give the ball to Atkins or Butler? They are both better three-point shooters than Kobe.

What a damn choke. I just cannot believe that. The thing that turned it around was Marion's rebound and three-pointer that cut the lead from 13 to 10.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Is Kobe practicing yet. He's not able to make anything outside right now. He needs some hard practices. 

He's playing well but he's not making any shots. 

Another terrible loss. 

Against the really good teams the lakers can't seem to find a way to win. 

Man this hurts. 

We need a pg we need to get someone in here who can run an offense. The weakness is glaring too much Kobe handiling the ball. Q's 3 made me ill.


----------



## Ravnos (Aug 10, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> It's always Kobe who's shooting the damn threes at the end of the game. Why the hell didn't we give the ball to Atkins or Butler? They are both better three-point shooters than Kobe.
> 
> What a damn choke. I just cannot believe that. The thing that turned it around was Marion's rebound and three-pointer that cut the lead from 13 to 10.


Maybe Kobe demanded the last shot?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Just another game they pull ahead and blow the game only to lose.. Typical Laker team!

Kobe couldnt even make both ft's at the end of the game.. :upset:


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

What is going on in this thread?! Where are the real Laker fans, I see a bunch of guys whining and complaining and writing off the season b/c of one tough loss!! What's going on!??!

Kobe had a solid game, but he is getting ****ted on.

Relax people, he's in a bit of a shooting slump, no doubt, but give credit where credit is due. damn.


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>madskillz1_99</b>!
> What is going on in this thread?! Where are the real Laker fans, I see a bunch of guys whining and complaining and writing off the season b/c of one tough loss!! What's going on!??!
> 
> Kobe had a solid game, but he is getting ****ted on.
> ...


I'm just disappointed we gave up our lead.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian34Cook</b>!
> Just another game they pull ahead and blow the game only to lose.. Typical Laker team!
> 
> Kobe couldnt even make both ft's at the end of the game.. :upset:


Chill out. Why don't you look at the positives? A lot of people were calling for a double digit Suns victory.


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> It's always Kobe who's shooting the damn threes at the end of the game. Why the hell didn't we give the ball to Atkins or Butler? They are both better three-point shooters than Kobe.
> 
> What a damn choke. I just cannot believe that. The thing that turned it around was Marion's rebound and three-pointer that cut the lead from 13 to 10.



I'm much more upset about the WIDE OPEN three we gave to Q. But hey, we did that all game long.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>madskillz1_99</b>!
> What is going on in this thread?! Where are the real Laker fans, I see a bunch of guys whining and complaining and writing off the season b/c of one tough loss!! What's going on!??!
> 
> Kobe had a solid game, but he is getting ****ted on.
> ...


I'm with you man things are gonna work out. With so many new players and not knowing how they're gonna react os hurting the execution at the end of the game. 

Kobe's performances have been odd though he's usually money at the end of games and this year he's been off. 

He's filling the stat sheet when he's off but thats not gonna get it done. 

He's not even drawing fouls that often now either.


----------



## 22ryno (Mar 17, 2003)

This team must improve defensively or they will be around .500 all season. I agree this team needs someone else who can set others up but I am happy with everything else. Once team defense improves I am very optimistic about making the playoffs.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Lamar Odom was pretty open on the last three point attempt, for some reason he decided to hand it off to Kobe... But Marion was pretty far backed off of him


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm with you man things are gonna work out. With so many new players and not knowing how they're gonna react os hurting the execution at the end of the game.
> ...


The last thing is what actually bugged me tonight, I definitely think that he could have made more of an effort to get to the foul line. Especially down the stretch to stabilize things.


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

Can't blame Kobe for this one, he's just doing too much. He looked tired, and shooting a jumper with all arms is not a good idea.

This team needs a PG badly.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Fracture</b>!
> Can't blame Kobe for this one, he's just doing too much. He looked tired, and shooting a jumper with all arms is not a good idea.
> 
> This team needs a PG badly.


Remember how Mcinnis helped Lebron and the cavs last year a pg could help Kobe and the lakers like that this season. 

We are wearing Kobe out.


----------



## ImallfortheLakers (Dec 8, 2004)

another lead down the drain.... Kobe was great along with several lakers.... Im not too disappointed cuz i knew they where gonna loose that 13 pt lead anyways. (thx for the tip Stu Lantz)  well another game down.. lets move on to Clippers Vs. Lakers this Saturday shall we?:laugh:


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> 
> 
> Remember how Mcinnis helped Lebron and the cavs last year a pg could help Kobe and the lakers like that this season.
> ...


Yeah, the past years, he could pace himself through the first 3 quarters and put the team on his back in the fourth. He can't do that anymore, and a good PG would certainly help.


Edit: WTF, I spelled certainly wrong


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

Right on guys. We need a ****ing PG. Kobe can't be handling the ball this much if he's going to turn it over all the time. Mitch needs to get on the phone and bring someone in here that can stabilize the PG position. It's costing us games.


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

This was a very painful loss no doubt.

I blame 2 people for the breakdown at the very end of the game. Rudy and Jones.

#1 in the timeout with about 28 seconds left Rudy should have been stressing Nash's main intention. Which would be penetrating and kicking in this type of situation. 

Well Nash did his part, penetrated and picked up Odom, but Jones for no reason, drifted to the paint????????????

Leaving Q WIDE open, BALL GAME. No excuse at all. 

Then on the last play he had a great chance to set a pick on Kobe's guy after Kobe screened Marion. 

Kobe could have gotten a better shot, and if he is going to take a 26 footer with a 6-8 leaper in his grill, he should be going right NOT left, its not as tough a shot.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Pinball</b>!
> Right on guys. We need a ****ing PG. Kobe can't be handling the ball this much if he's going to turn it over all the time. Mitch needs to get on the phone and bring someone in here that can stabilize the PG position. It's costing us games.


Jason Kidd? :drool: :drool: :drool:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

We're not being bad fans. We HATE seeing our team lose. But even if we end up ten games below .500, the same guys will be on this forum rooting for our team. But SON OF A B1TCH!!! hopefully we can hit the clippers up without brand.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

This loss hurt. I agree with you guys who say Kobe's getting worn out by the ends of the games. He's having to do way too much play-making out there, something that shouldn't even be his job. It's cool if he does it sometimes but he's having to do it on ever single play. He will re-discover his shooting touch though, I'm not even concerned about that.

I'd like to see Sasha get some PT so he can start being groomed right now as he's already a better playmaker. BUT, since we all know that's not going to happen, Mitch needs to start making some phonecalls and inquiries.


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

Man was the D bad on both sides. I can not recall a game where I saw so many wide open jumpers. Joe Johnson was making a killing on those. 

The D has got to pick UP.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>bballlife</b>!
> Man was the D bad on both sides. I can not recall a game where I saw so many wide open jumpers. Joe Johnson was making a killing on those.
> 
> The D has got to pick UP.


:yes:


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

Bottom line is if Kobe wants to be the star, he goota make some clutch shots down the strech. It just seemed once LA got that lead he started jacking up bricks.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Absolutely, Kobe doesn't trust his teammates quite enough down the stretch. But you have to remember, during the 3peat, those shots went in more often than not. The combination of ball handling responsibilities, initiating the offense, constant isolation sets, and then playing more minutes than he should be playing doesn't help you perform down the stretch of games. This is true of any player that has ever played the game, and despite all the flake Tmac got over the last few seasons, he was indeed facing a similar situation that Kobe is facing right now. 

Anyway, for the Lakers to take advantage of Kobe more efficiently, and thereby make the team considerably better, the Lakers can’t continue to play point guards that can’t defend a lick or do much of anything offensively. They don’t have a big man that can swat shots or clog the lane to mask their lack of PG defense. Even with these holes the Lakers are still taking elite teams down the wire, and that’s a positive sign however you slice it. But at this point, the Lakers absolutely must find a PG that can D up, dribble, and break down a defense (maybe even set up teammates properly) before the trading deadline or at worst by the summer. Even without a big man that can swat, the Lakers will be in a very good situation if a PG like this can be acquired. I know this has been said ad nauseum, but it bares repeating; defense at the 1 is critical for a team without shot blockers or toughness inside. Odom doesn’t provide it and Mihm just isn’t more than a good backup center. 

Offensively, this PG should at minimum be able to handle the ball and break down the defense, even if that PG isn’t great at setting his teammates up, those two qualities alone will improve the offense tremendously. The PG will take on dribbling responsibilities and initiate the offense a good deal of the game, instead of Kobe doing it all day long. Vlade (or Malone if he comes back) will be initiating the offense as well, so a temporary solution is on the way anyway. With this PG and with a big man hitting back cutters in the high post, Kobe can concentrate on doing what he does best (scoring) for an _entire_ game. In other words, the 1 is a critical position that must be filled, because it'll create a positive domino effect and with a little luck may even make this team a contender.

FA PGs available this summer: Watson, Daniels, Hughes, McInnis (off the top of my head, can’t remember them all). Each are eons ahead of Atkins and Brown on both sides of the ball. Watson and Hughes are especially great defensively. Daniels is especially good at setting up teammates, but isn’t really stopper on D. 

Lakers can also look in the draft for a PG.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

dp


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

i think the lakers are the most desperate for kidd because of the fact that we dont have a real ball handler that can pass and penatrate and kick out to shooters....KIDD COME TO US


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>SoCalfan21</b>!
> i think the lakers are the most desperate for kidd because of the fact that we dont have a real ball handler that can pass and penatrate and kick out to shooters....KIDD COME TO US


I can't even begin to imagine how sweet it would be if we somehow landed J.Kidd. :drool: :drool: 

even though I know that it is highly unlikely....:sigh:


----------



## ImallfortheLakers (Dec 8, 2004)

If kidd comes to L.A. i'll love him forever... I'll cherish him!!! but the question is.. will Kobe let an All-Star come to his TEAM?????


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*The answer to your question*

NO.

This is Kobe's team. Period. He doesn't want JKidd. 

Besides, he had a triple-double last night. Why do they need a point guard? :laugh:


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

IM actually heartbroken after this game. I had to take a 30 min chill out time. :heart:


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Lakerman33</b>!
> IM actually heartbroken after this game. I had to take a 30 min chill out time. :heart:


I hear ya, i didn't need a time out, but I was pretty let down, and the thing that sucked most is that I could see it slipping away minute by minute.....


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> Absolutely, Kobe doesn't trust his teammates quite enough down the stretch. But you have to remember, during the 3peat, those shots went in more often than not. The combination of ball handling responsibilities, initiating the offense, constant isolation sets, and then playing more minutes than he should be playing doesn't help you perform down the stretch of games. This is true of any player that has ever played the game, and despite all the flake Tmac got over the last few seasons, he was indeed facing a similar situation that Kobe is facing right now.
> 
> Anyway, for the Lakers to take advantage of Kobe more efficiently, and thereby make the team considerably better, the Lakers can’t continue to play point guards that can’t defend a lick or do much of anything offensively. They don’t have a big man that can swat shots or clog the lane to mask their lack of PG defense. Even with these holes the Lakers are still taking elite teams down the wire, and that’s a positive sign however you slice it. But at this point, the Lakers absolutely must find a PG that can D up, dribble, and break down a defense (maybe even set up teammates properly) before the trading deadline or at worst by the summer. Even without a big man that can swat, the Lakers will be in a very good situation if a PG like this can be acquired. I know this has been said ad nauseum, but it bares repeating; defense at the 1 is critical for a team without shot blockers or toughness inside. Odom doesn’t provide it and Mihm just isn’t more than a good backup center.
> ...


Yes exactly. I think Watson and Daniels would be great fits. Hughes wouldnt be bad either. (love his D, hate his shot selection) But I don't think McInnis would be a wise pickup.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> Absolutely, Kobe doesn't trust his teammates quite enough down the stretch. But you have to remember, during the 3peat, those shots went in more often than not. The combination of ball handling responsibilities, initiating the offense, constant isolation sets, and then playing more minutes than he should be playing doesn't help you perform down the stretch of games. This is true of any player that has ever played the game, and despite all the flake Tmac got over the last few seasons, he was indeed facing a similar situation that Kobe is facing right now.
> 
> Anyway, for the Lakers to take advantage of Kobe more efficiently, and thereby make the team considerably better, the Lakers can’t continue to play point guards that can’t defend a lick or do much of anything offensively. They don’t have a big man that can swat shots or clog the lane to mask their lack of PG defense. Even with these holes the Lakers are still taking elite teams down the wire, and that’s a positive sign however you slice it. But at this point, the Lakers absolutely must find a PG that can D up, dribble, and break down a defense (maybe even set up teammates properly) before the trading deadline or at worst by the summer. Even without a big man that can swat, the Lakers will be in a very good situation if a PG like this can be acquired. I know this has been said ad nauseum, but it bares repeating; defense at the 1 is critical for a team without shot blockers or toughness inside. Odom doesn’t provide it and Mihm just isn’t more than a good backup center.
> ...


Had Kobe not taken those damn treys(4-10..yeah, he felt the flow, and let the game slipped...AGAIN), Lakers would have sealed the game. 

Atkins is a moron.


----------

